# Solicito diagrama Regulador Sola Basic Microvolt 1200



## pigma (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola amigos, necesito el diagrama de un Regulador Sola Basic Microvolt 1200 ya que se daño una resistencia a tal grado que no se le ven los colores ni presenta ninguna lectura en el multimetro, para ser exactos es la R9 es por eso que necesito el diagrama o alguien que me pueda pasar el valor de dicha resistencia? Gracias.

P.D. Por cierto es una resistencia que va en paralelo con un capacitor que alimenta un relay, cual es su funcion en este caso? alguien sabe? ya que me gustaria mucho saberlo.


----------

